# weird poo



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone seen poo that looks like a long necklace with beads. That's kind of what mine looked like. Her rumen has been off since antibiotics. Gave her pro biotic this morning.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Just wormed her last week. Not wormy.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Please someone tell me about this stringy poo. She has done it 4 more times. Just over worried since I lost my other pregnant doe the other day.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What was she wormed with? I'd keep up the probiotics for a few more days or so.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow…I've never seen anything like that. I'd love to hear someone explain it to you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's a thread from another forum on the stringy poop. Maybe that will help?

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f19/wierd-kid-poop-30565/


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

sorry never seen it, I am interested to hear any advice on it as well.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's another one: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/140847-goat-pooping-string-beads.html


----------



## boats (Nov 5, 2013)

Just wanted to double check you can give too many probotics is this a true statement


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

OK after a terrible day. It was ketosis. If you ever see this in your pregnant doe. Get help immediately. My doe read very high. I will never give nuflor to preg. Doe again. Lesson learned.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry for all the stress you had, but glad you found the answer. Is your doe OK now?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

sandraH said:


> OK after a terrible day. It was ketosis. If you ever see this in your pregnant doe. Get help immediately. My doe read very high. I will never give nuflor to preg. Doe again. Lesson learned.


It I read this right, Nuflor caused problems, then you discovered the Ketosis? 
Was it Nuflor Gold? Another poster was asking about the Nuflor gold.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

boats said:


> Just wanted to double check you can give too many probotics is this a true statement


No, probiotics is nothing but good bacteria used to replenish the rumen.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

sandraH said:


> It was ketosis. If you ever see this in your pregnant doe. Get help immediately. My doe read very high. I will never give nuflor to preg. Doe again. Lesson learned.


Ketosis/pregnancy toxemia are metabolic disorders caused by an animals refusal/inability/unwillingness to eat. I seriously doubt the Nuflor had anything to do with it.

http://kinne.net/ketosis.htm

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/pregnancy/pregnancytoxemia.shtml

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0106/UNP-0106.pdf

http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/livestk/01630.html

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/pregtox.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with goatcrazy..I have used Nuflor on pregnant does with no issues..I would read the articles goatcrazy posted to understand ketosis and other pregnancy related problems so you can be prepared..all theones she posted are very good...

best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too, have used Nuflor on my preggo's with no problems.


----------

